
Analyse Asia 78: Innovation and Healthcare Asia with Claudia Olsson - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/12/02/episode-78-innovation-global-challenges-asia-healthcare-with-claudia-olsson/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: In this episode, Claudia Olsson, founder of several startups
(Exponential AB, Stellar Capacity AB and Catalyse Delta Group) and former
senior advisor to the Swedish Ministry of Foreign Affairs on technology and
innovation trends joined us for a conversation on innovation global challenges
and Asia healthcare. Drawing from her experience in the Singularity
University, Claudia shared her story of setting up Access Healthcare in
Singapore, Philippines and India and examples on how Asia has pioneered some
of the most interesting ideas in healthcare that can be mapped back to the
Western World. Finally, she discussed one of her current startups Stellar
Capacity AB and her current consulting project with the Global Challenges
Foundation.

